# Flying at my head



## Billy (Sep 11, 2014)

The last few times I've let him out of his cage he's starting to fly really close to my head, giving me a few wing slaps, being mm above my head, circling really close etc. could it be him testing to see if I will do anything? 

He's not hand tame yet (except when I have food) what do you think?


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm just guessing, but maybe he is doing trial runs with the intent of landing on your head soon. Some birds like heads. Mine prefer shoulders.


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Yes I think so, Olive lands on my head almost every time she flys around.


----------



## Spike182 (Dec 19, 2013)

My cockatiels have done this to people they don't know, have you had him long?


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

My Kiki used to do this and he was not hand tame. I think it is more to do with the pecking order and Kiki was definitely at the top.


----------



## Billy (Sep 11, 2014)

I've had him about 4 months, he only does it to me though not my boyfriend.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Chicks I hand feed like to land on my head for some reason. It takes some time before they realize its easier and safer to land on your shoulder.


----------

